# show name



## country_girl (Jan 30, 2008)

i have a tb gelding sired by Raise a Stanza and his dam is fearless toss. i would like to incorporate both names into his.
any suggestions??
all welcome


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I used variations of all the words in those two names:

Raise a Riot
Toss Up
Poetic Twist
Poetic License
Fearless Verse
Free Verse
Raise the Bar
Well Versed
Twist of the Verse
Major Stanza (Stanza Major)
Bold Stanza
Bold Verse
Elevated Verse
Valiant Poet
Valiant Verse
Valiant Stanza
Intrepid Riot


Feel free to mix any of those words up! Hope I helped! If you let me know which ones you liked, I might be able to work off that a little


----------



## country_girl (Jan 30, 2008)

thanx JDI i really liked raise a riot so i think thats gunna be it. thanks heaps


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

country_girl said:


> thanx JDI i really liked raise a riot so i think thats gunna be it. thanks heaps


 that was my favorite as well  Glad you like it!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

wow JDI them were some really good names!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

great names JDI!


----------

